# Is my configuration sounds like a gaming rig???..pls help..



## giprabu (Apr 30, 2010)

*Does my configuration sound like a gaming rig???..pls help..*

Graphics Card      :    XFX Raedon 5750 
MotherBoard       :    Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
Processor           :    AMD Phenom X6 1055T
Monitor              :    Benq G2412HD
RAM                  :     Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz (2 GB)
Power Supply      :    CoolerMaster RS-500-PCAR eXtreme Power 500W

Please suggest me whether this will make a decent gaming rig..and also if you have any suggestions , you r welcome..

will 500w be able to handle the system or should i go for 550w ??

BUDGET :: 50K (strictly should not exceed the limit..!!!)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

Card can be upgraded to HD5770. RAM - make it 4GB DDR3. Power Supply change it to CORSAIR VX 550W.
I have no idea about the prices of the mobo and processor you listed, so cannot comment whether the above upgrades will fit in to 50K or not.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Does my configuration sound like a gaming rig???..pls help..*



giprabu said:


> Graphics Card      :    XFX Raedon 5750
> MotherBoard       :    Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
> Processor           :    AMD Phenom X6 1055T
> Monitor              :    Benq G2412HD
> ...



thats an odd upside down gaming rig  6 cores + only 2Gb ram + a slow card + a whopping 24". man. i not know what OP wants play on such a *GAMING* rig.

get these instead.

Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E: 5.2k (will unlock to X3-X4)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k or 790GX based board
Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz: 5.5k
Hard Disk: 
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Optical Drives: 
PSU: Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2.2k (you'll need it accommodate such huge & long cards)

total: 38.9k.

now for monitor, HD5850 can power a 24" but i won't recommend. stick to 22".

Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22” FULL HD: 7.5k
                    E2200HD 22" FULL HD: 9k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

excellent config sam. but wont he get stuck with the dual core CPU ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> excellent config sam. but wont he get stuck with the dual core CPU ?



till date, i not seen (or heard) X2 555 unable unlock. it at least unlock to X3 (rare) or X4 (usually). just i fear is the heat issue. X2 will run at normal temperature. once X4 is enabled, means extra 2 cores unlock, i not sure if the default heatsink can hold the temperature down. in that case he can go for TX3 or Katana3 like u did.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

if he unlocks the cores then SCYTHE KATANA 3 would be a good CPU cooler @ Rs 1.8K + taxes


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> till date, i not seen (or heard) X2 555 unable unlock. it at least unlock to X3 (rare) or X4 (usually). just i fear is the heat issue. X2 will run at normal temperature. once X4 is enabled, means extra 2 cores unlock, i not sure if the default heatsink can hold the temperature down. in that case he can go for TX3 or Katana3 like u did.


athlon II x4 630 and phenom II x2 555 are of almost same price
i thought when i'll buy a rig i'll go for the 630
but now i'm leaning more towards 555
tell me dude 
is it really true that 555 have 100% chances of unlocking the rest 2 cores
i heard a couple of months ago that AMD will solve this problem in their new models
coz if its true that it will surely unlock
then i'll ho for it rather than 630


----------



## asingh (Apr 30, 2010)

Why not just get an X4 BE..? Raise the price a bit more overall. He will still not touch his threshold of 50K. HD5850 shall be enough for his 24". He can lower the AF/AA a bit. Unless he runs Metro 2033......!


----------



## giprabu (Apr 30, 2010)

hey guys .. if my 24'' was a problem for that gfx card, then suggest me one which offers full hd with HDMI input... the 22'' from benq doesnt have hdmi port.. and i'm not sure about other brands.. i'd like to stick to benq only..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> Why not just get an X4 BE..? Raise the price a bit more overall. He will still not touch his threshold of 50K. HD5850 shall be enough for his 24". He can lower the AF/AA a bit. Unless he runs Metro 2033......!



X4 BE is no longer VFM according to me. Coz i purchased X4 955BE at Rs 8200. The stock heatsink on the 955BE is not good and is noisy. It is noisy and there are no two ways about it. So i had to go for a aftermarket CPU cooler in my case it was CM Hyper Tx3 @ Rs 1400. Now my total landed cost is 8200+1400 = Rs 9600. I can get a Core i5 at this price.


----------



## giprabu (Apr 30, 2010)

@pulsar_swift:::

so wat do you mean...??
you say core i5 is better than 955BE ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes it is. As per the reviews i read on the internet.senior members like asigh can throw some light on which one is better. My opinion is completely based on what i read on the internet


----------



## giprabu (Apr 30, 2010)

and one more query..
why you people want me to go to 4 core and 2 core processors when a whole lot 6 cores are available at mere 9.5k ???

and will this processor fit in 790chipset boards without a bios upgrade ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

i dont why we moved away from AMD Phenom X6 1055T. I am no gaming expert. I cannot comment


----------



## giprabu (Apr 30, 2010)

ok... atleast tell me whether the 790 chipset boards would need a bios upgrade to host the hexa core processor..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

giprabu said:


> and one more query..
> why you people want me to go to 4 core and 2 core processors when a whole lot 6 cores are available at mere 9.5k ???
> 
> and will this processor fit in 790chipset boards without a bios upgrade ?



X6 bad for gaming. good for encoding. for price of X6, u can get i5. better for gaming. much better. for gaming, don't look past 4 cores.

yes 790GX/X/FX will support X6 after bios update.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2010)

Here goes tour config

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 11.1k 
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600Watts @ 4.6k
Zebronics Antibiotic @ 2k without SMPS
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k

I suggested Zebby Cabinet because of the size of it. Antibiotics is a really big one and has a lot of air flow inside it. Its is bigger than NXT Gama.

Total is around 55k. Now with extra 5k, you are getting everything you need, a Hexacore CPU, Full HD Monitor and a powerful GPU to support the highest resolution gaming in the Display.

Reducing cost can be done by going for a Phenom II 965 @ 8.6k. I strongly recommended you to stick with the 890GXE mobo as it is very much futureproof.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 30, 2010)

Price of AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz is only 9.5k not 11k


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

@cilius::::

can u show me any site stating the cost of 890GX chipset board @6.5k ???

similar kind of boards from gigabyte and asus cost from 9 to 12k...


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot, ajai5777, for updating me with the price. NowI can't resist myself to go for one of these hexacore monstars.

So giprabu, its good for you. The total price is reduced by 1.6k. So just go for it.


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

hey... i asked you a question...

pls confirm me the cost of the mobo you stated.. i'm sure that 890GX boards are not that cheap..


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

Abacus peripheral national distributor of biostar products are selling Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
And Phenom x6 1055t is available for 10.5k at smc international.

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...roduct_id=280&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=93


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 1, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Thanks a lot, ajai5777, for updating me with the price. NowI can't resist myself to go for one of these hexacore monstars.
> 
> So giprabu, its good for you. The total price is reduced by 1.6k. So just go for it.



OFFTOPIC:
Cilus bhai, if you go for the hexacore, what will you do with your 955BE ?


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

guys...Is biostar mobos reliable ??

when i was a shop with my friend, a guy came with a biostar board stating a heating issue with athlon x2 hosted on it.. later the board was replaced by one from gigabyte..

that was the first time i'm hearing about biostar board and the first impression was itself bad..

and will it support linux ? take a look at this spec....scroll down to the bottom..

*www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=482#


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2010)

No probs going for Biostar boards.

Here is your proccy @ 9.5k
*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=4899

Here is the board @ 6.4k
*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=4868&category_slug=790-gx-chipsets


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 1, 2010)

Stick to Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

yup..swift.. !!

thats better ..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2010)

Why most boards dont have enough space between PCIe x 16 and nearby PCI to contain a decent graphic card? Same applies to the mentioned board.We cant use one of the PCI slots if we put a big Graphic card in it.


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

@ajai5777:::::

ofcourse it happens with all boards...


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2010)

But in some boards, there is PCIe x 1 located in between the PCI and PCIe x 16 slots.In that case we can use both the PCI's


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

hey guys i asked 1 question too
post # 7


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

oohh..... in which slot the expansion cards like tv tuner, ethernet and sound cards are to be inserted ?? pci or pci-e ??


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2010)

giprabu said:


> oohh..... in which slot the expansion cards like tv tuner, ethernet and sound cards are to be inserted ?? pci or pci-e ??



All of them in PCI slot.Now I am experiecing the prob.I lost 1 PCi due to the heat sink of HD 5670.
I have been using PC from 2005.But havnt used any device in PCIe x 1.


----------



## giprabu (May 1, 2010)

thats pity...
look out this and tel me whether i can go for this...
MSI's 890GXM-G65

hope there wont be any slot problem here.. and if you can pls get me the price also ..


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

giprabu said:


> guys...Is biostar mobos reliable ??



more than Asus. nowadays Asus got more issues than the old graphics buddy, XFX 8600GT electric stove edition.



giprabu said:


> when i was a shop with my friend, a guy came with a biostar board stating a heating issue with athlon x2 hosted on it.. later the board was replaced by one from gigabyte..



if u go for the low end model of Biostar, theres high chance u'll face problem. same for other manufacturers.



ajai5777 said:


> No probs going for Biostar boards.
> 
> Here is your proccy @ 9.5k
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=4899
> ...



add tax + shipping charge to the price.



pulsar_swift said:


> Stick to Gigabyte or MSI.



yes, with added cost. moreover 790GX + sata 3.0Gbps card = 890GX. and save 1k-3k.


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot Ajai5777 for providing the price about the hexacore processors.
Currently I'm having Phenom II 955 with Gigabyte 785G UD2H mobo. And i have decided to for the hexacore one.

Now couple of Suggestions i need

1st of all should I only sell the processor and use the new one in the 785G mobo. if yes, is there any performance related issues regarding the X6 processors and 785G chip-set. As per my knowledge, except for SATA3, USB 3 and on-board graphics, there are not much changes in the North Bridge area (Like HT link speed, PCI-E bus speed, or memory controller speed)
if no, should I sell the current CPU and mobo and go for X6 and 890GX combo


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Now couple of Suggestions i need
> 
> 1st of all should I only sell the processor and use the new one in the 785G mobo. if yes, is there any performance related issues regarding the X6 processors and 785G chip-set. As per my knowledge, except for SATA3, USB 3 and on-board graphics, there are not much changes in the North Bridge area (Like HT link speed, PCI-E bus speed, or memory controller speed)
> if no, should I sell the current CPU and mobo and go for X6 and 890GX combo



do you really need X6? well u using graphics card so IGP or non-IGP, it matters least. your board support 140W proccy (correct me if i wrong here), so 125W proccy will fit in just fine (X4 955 is 125W). about the sata 3.0, add a addon card, u urself mentioned it a while ago.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> No probs going for Biostar boards.
> 
> Here is your proccy @ 9.5k
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=4899
> ...





These are prices without taxes and some delivery charge will also be there if ordering online.

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

And who said that biostar mobo's are not reliable 
If they are not equal to asus in quality at least they are par with msi and gigabyte in quality


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> do you really need X6? well u using graphics card so IGP or non-IGP, it matters least. your board support 140W proccy (correct me if i wrong here), so 125W proccy will fit in just fine (X4 955 is 125W). about the sata 3.0, add a addon card, u urself mentioned it a while ago.



Answer for the 1st one: yes I will have some benefits from a hexacore processor. I do a lot of encoding, editing stuff and a hexacore processor will definitely deliver some performance boost + the attractive price point (I have offer for my Phenom 955 6.5k and I purchased it @ 7.7k).

For the 2nd one: Actually I asked you guys that question, that if there will be any performance difference if I use the hexacore with my 785G mobo. I mentioned it that I am not gonna buy something for just features.
Tell me if there will be any performance difference, if I use the processor with 785 G mobo.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Answer for the 1st one: yes I will have some benefits from a hexacore processor. I do a lot of encoding, editing stuff and a hexacore processor will definitely deliver some performance boost + the attractive price point (I have offer for my Phenom 955 6.5k and I purchased it @ 7.7k).
> 
> For the 2nd one: Actually I asked you guys that question, that if there will be any performance difference if I use the hexacore with my 785G mobo. I mentioned it that I am not gonna buy something for just features.
> Tell me if there will be any performance difference, if I use the processor with 785 G mobo.


u r selling 955 @ 6.5k
then its a nice deal to go for x6

regarding ur performance difference query
consider u paired ur x6 with 785 based mobo and getting 100% performance

mow if u pair ur x6 with 790gx/790fx u'll surely get a boost of 20%/40% respectively
(i'm talking about overall performance which includes ur encoding stuff,gaming and developing)

an if u pair it with 890fx board things get really interesting(and much costly too)
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-890fx,2613.html


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

hey piyush...
what was that link ya ??


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^this one?


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

nah.. nothing..


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^i know what u r talking about
i accidentally posted wrong link first...lol


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

ya ok... can u  help out for my query in #34 ?


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^check this out first
any doubts then ask us
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-890gx-radeon,2571.html


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

hey ..i'm still a kid to these tech specs.. i'm still not clear with what a south and north  bridge is on a mobo...


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

giprabu said:


> hey ..i'm still a kid to these tech specs.. i'm still not clear with what a south and north  bridge is on a mobo...


ok then 
can u again post ur requirments, ur usage criteria and any plans to upgrade ur pc after this one


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok then
> can u again post ur requirments, ur usage criteria and any plans to upgrade ur pc after this one



yup..!!

i just need to build a gaming rig @50k.. two components i decided as per the suggestions of you people are, amd's x6 1055t and xfx radeon 5850HD...


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

giprabu said:


> yup..!!
> 
> i just need to build a gaming rig @50k.. two components i decided as per the suggestions of you people are, amd's x6 1055t and xfx radeon 5850HD...


ok well..
then go for 790FX based mobo
it will surely support the new x6 cpu but may need bios update(which is a child's play)


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

look at the price difference....
which one should i believe ??
*cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-GIGABYTE-MOTHERBOARD-GA-790-FXTA-UD5-/260554057771
and
*www.x-deal.com/breaking-deals/176-99-gigabyte-ga-790fxta-ud5-am3-amd-790fx-sata-6gbs-usb-3-0-atx-amd-motherboard-retail/

and wats the cost in your city..?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 2, 2010)

Go for Biostar 890GXE @ 6.6k
Its good as MSI and Gigabyte
Biostar TA890GXE


----------



## giprabu (May 2, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Go for Biostar 890GXE @ 6.6k
> Its good as MSI and Gigabyte
> Biostar TA890GXE



this has been ajai's 4th post in my thread asking me to go for biostar mobo...
are u a biostar fan ??

anyway dude.. i stick to your suggestion..
thanx.!!


----------



## giprabu (May 4, 2010)

I finally have decided my config. from all your valuable advice guys...
I'll be making this rig within 15 days.. waiting for my sem to get over !!

Amd phenom X6 1055t @9.5k
Xfx radeon 5770HD @7.5k ( couldn't choose 5850 due to cost constraint.. sorry dudes )
Biostar's 890GXE board @6.5k
ram-4 GB(2+2) ddr3 1033Mhz ( transcend or corsair ??..suggest me) @5.5k
Cooler master elite 342 cabinet @2k
benq g2412HD  ~ 10k       
seagate's 500GB hdd @2.45k
logitech mk250 wireless combo @1.6k
ups + dvd drive @~3k

total : 48.05k

inspite of sam.shab's advice, i still went for a 24'' monitor because that came with a HDMI port.. 

now guys .. pls suggest me a decent power supply other than CMe...

I specially want to thank,

cilius
pulsar_swift
sam.shab
piyush120290
asigh
ajai5777
saurabh_1e
.
.
.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

Corsair CMPSU-450VX @ 3.8k


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

giprabu said:


> I finally have decided my config. from all your valuable advice guys...
> I'll be making this rig within 15 days.. waiting for my sem to get over !!
> 
> Amd phenom X6 1055t @9.5k
> ...



tiny suggestions:

1. don't get XFX. get Sapphire or PowerColor. XFX may give more warranty but it is of no use cause Rashi will mess up everything if something goes wrong.

2. get 1333Mhz value ram from A-Data or Transcend or Kingston. corsair will cost 500-800 bucks more.

3. Benq E2200HD comes with HDMI but no cable 

4. as ajay suggested, get Corsair VX450W. this is minimum PSU u should get. i'll say get VX550W. but minimum is VX450W.


----------



## giprabu (May 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> tiny suggestions:
> 
> 1. don't get XFX. get Sapphire or PowerColor. XFX may give more warranty but it is of no use cause Rashi will mess up everything if something goes wrong.
> 
> ...



if i go for a 450w psu, out of 450 how much power my rig will be consuming...
I'm asking this because if the machine draws over 350w constantly under load then the psu is under 78% load.. In a long run this will damage my psu...

rest of your suggestions are pleasing..
thanks


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

Try extreme power supply calculator.I think corsair 450vx would be decent.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 4, 2010)

giprabu said:


> if i go for a 450w psu, out of 450 how much power my rig will be consuming...
> I'm asking this because if the machine draws over 350w constantly under load then the psu is under 78% load.. In a long run this will damage my psu...
> 
> rest of your suggestions are pleasing..
> thanks



systems never run on full load except while serious gaming, and they are designed for that, so don't worry or if you could increase budget get vx550,

how is hdmi important to you, what will you achieve with it, if you want to hear sound from monitor speakers - which suck highly - what gaming would you enjoy? Just asking out of curiosity........


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2010)

giprabu said:


> I finally have decided my config. from all your valuable advice guys...
> I'll be making this rig within 15 days.. waiting for my sem to get over !!
> 
> Amd phenom X6 1055t @9.5k
> ...


some minor changes

1.dont go for XFX,choose between powercolor/sapphire/MSI hawk
2.go for corsair RAM
3.corsair vx 450W is ok with ur rig,still if u have 1k more to spend then buy vx 550


----------



## giprabu (May 4, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> systems never run on full load except while serious gaming, and they are designed for that, so don't worry or if you could increase budget get vx550,
> 
> how is hdmi important to you, what will you achieve with it, if you want to hear sound from monitor speakers - which suck highly - what gaming would you enjoy? Just asking out of curiosity........



hey.. i'm not going to use the speakers inbuilt in monitor..
i gonna buy a separate 2.1 channel creative speakers..

hdmi is the purest form of audio and video signals, i saw in an article..
just want to make my visuals appealing..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 4, 2010)

giprabu said:


> hey.. i'm not going to use the speakers inbuilt in monitor..
> i gonna buy a separate 2.1 channel creative speakers..
> 
> hdmi is the purest form of audio and video signals, i saw in an article..
> just want to make my visuals appealing..



ok, you will connect hdmi cable from gfx outlet to monitor inlet-where is the question of 2.1 speaker set, as you would connect it sound card output-right.........then how is hdmi helping you, as dvi gives same video output as hdmi.......


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

HDMI = DVI+SOUND. So regarding picture quality there is no difference HDMI vs. DVI.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 5, 2010)

The original conf. Was funny. Hardly any games support 4 cores let alone 6. Number of cores is not like freq. Only those apps can benifit from extra cores which support that much number of cores. And 2gb ram and hd 5770 wont make a gud gaming machine.


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

Chetan1991 said:


> The original conf. Was funny. Hardly any games support 4 cores let alone 6. Number of cores is not like freq. Only those apps can benifit from extra cores which support that much number of cores. And 2gb ram and hd 5770 wont make a gud gaming machine.


dude budget should also be kept in mind
5770 is the best card possible in under 10k

but i agree 2gb of ram may be less at some stages


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Is my configuration sound like a gaming rig???..pls help..*



Chetan1991 said:


> The original conf. Was funny. Hardly any games support 4 cores let alone 6. Number of cores is not like freq. Only those apps can benifit from extra cores which support that much number of cores. And 2gb ram and hd 5770 wont make a gud gaming machine.



now what you people say ??
you want me to choose 965BE instead of X6 ..?

i wanted my proccy to be a future proof one...

regarding monitor.. asigh's formula "HDMI = DVI + SOUND" took off the misconception from my mind..
so i'll go for g2220hd..


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

ok when are you purchasing the PC ? All set or still thinking ?


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ok when are you purchasing the PC ? All set or still thinking ?



my semester is going on.. i must wait for a week still
and not everything set..
still mind is oscillating between x6 and 965BE as you guys say x6 is not good for gaming..

i'm not going to do any heavy A/V editings or any such stuffs.. its for pure gaming ..


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

giprabu said:


> my semester is going on.. i must wait for a week still
> and not everything set..
> still mind is oscillating between x6 and 965BE as you guys say x6 is not good for gaming..
> 
> i'm not going to do any heavy A/V editings or any such stuffs.. its for pure gaming ..



current games use 2 cores-3cores. 4 cores more than enough. but 6cores? it'll make futureproof, but in encoding arena. better X4. Phenom II X6's turbo core (2-3 cores OC & other cores pinned down in speed) not yet very good, compared to Intel's Turbo Boost. so for games its best get X4 955 + a OEM HSF (keep heat issue away & extend life of the proccy).


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> current games use 2 cores-3cores. 4 cores more than enough. but 6cores? it'll make futureproof, but in encoding arena. better X4. Phenom II X6's turbo core (2-3 cores OC & other cores pinned down in speed) not yet very good, compared to Intel's Turbo Boost. so for games its best get X4 955 + a OEM HSF (keep heat issue away & extend life of the proccy).




in that case i can go for a 785 chipset board and save some 2k....
will those extra bucks from cpu and mobo yield me a still better gfx card ?


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

giprabu said:


> in that case i can go for a 785 chipset board and save some 2k....
> will those extra bucks from cpu and mobo yield me a still better gfx card ?


absolutely 
4 cores and 785 based mobo will be more than enough in case of gaming
better spend rest of ur money on a good gfx card and not to forget power supply(a good one)


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> current games use 2 cores-3cores. 4 cores more than enough. but 6cores? it'll make futureproof, but in encoding arena. better X4. Phenom II X6's turbo core (2-3 cores OC & other cores pinned down in speed) not yet very good, compared to Intel's Turbo Boost. so for games its best get X4 955 + a OEM HSF (keep heat issue away & extend life of the proccy).



I repeat, 955BE doesnt overheat, the stock HSF is noisy.  The issue is noise,not heat


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I repeat, 955BE doesnt overheat, the stock HSF is noisy.  The issue is noise,not heat



what cooler you use for yourself ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

I am using Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ Rs 1400 including taxes
If you are going for 955BE then wait for 95W TDP version which is expected soon


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

giprabu said:


> in that case i can go for a 785 chipset board and save some 2k....
> will those extra bucks from cpu and mobo yield me a still better gfx card ?



with 22" Benq, X4 955 and sub 5k mobo, u maybe able squeeze in a HD5850. and about heat, check if the stock HSF bad. if yes change it, if no, keep it. getting the bad stock HSF, its just like a luck based thing similar to unlocking Phenom X2's. Pulsar got a bad 1 unluckily, same way Cilus's HSF is a good one.



pulsar_swift said:


> I repeat, 955BE doesnt overheat, the stock HSF is noisy.  The issue is noise,not heat



oh sorry. yah thats what i mean. dump the stock HSF & getting a cheap 1.5k cooler will solve everything.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

^^the above msg was for OP, not u Pulsar buddy. i know u brought a CM TX3.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2010)

Yes, Sam is right. Don't just buy a Custom HSF without verifying the standard of your default HSF. I am overclocking my Phenom II 955 up to 3.7 GHz with my default HSF without any over heat issue.

Now regarding gaming, Now 4 Cores are OK and a 785G mobo is also good choice. But when it comes to *"future proof"*, probably, this is not ok.
The speed of hardware progress is so much and cannot be predicted completely . Now SATA3 and USB3 is in the horizon, probably the market will be flooded with these products in all of a certain in very short notice.

*So better opt for a 890 chip-set based mobo, if not for a 6 core processor*. It is lot future proof as you can upgrade the CPU to Hex Core any time you wish, and you also having the eye candy USB3, SATA3 etc from the begining.
Sam.Shab,pulsar_swift, piyush120290 and all the others, please suggest if I am justified.

Your config will be like
*Amd phenom X4 955BE (B3 Stepping) @7.7k
PowerColor radeon 5770HD @9.6k  (don't buy XFX 5770, I'm a sufferer)
Biostar's 890GXE board @6.5k
Ram 2 X 2 GB Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz (this one is having lower latency than the Transcend one) @ 5.4k
Cooler master elite 342 cabinet @2k
benq g2412HD  ~ 10k       
seagate's 500GB hdd @ 2.2k (price for Seagate 500 GB has been reduced)
logitech mk250 wireless combo @1.6k
ups + dvd drive @~3k*


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Yes, Sam is right.............
> .
> .
> 
> ...



why not 965BE ??


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2010)

Well, If you go for 965BE, then you have to spend 8.6k + taxes. 
And then, in a very near future, you will be thinking while looking at the *"latest price" section of  digit*,  *"I would have bought the Amd phenom X6 1055t. God that was less than 1000 bucks costlier. Now X6 is available at 8.5k. bull Sheet."*

Surely, I was suggesting Phenom II 955 so you can save some money. if you can spend 8.6k for a 965BE, why not pay 900 bucks extra to get a hexa core. Don't forget, with a 890GXE mobo, that will be a hell of a overclocker system and you can easily reach 3.2-3.4 GHz speed with very minor tweaking.


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Well, If you go for 965BE, then you have to spend 8.6k + taxes.
> And then, in a very near future, you will be thinking while looking at the *"latest price" section of  digit*,  *"I would have bought the Amd phenom X6 1055t. God that was less than 1000 bucks costlier. Now X6 is available at 8.5k. bull Sheet."*
> 
> Surely, I was suggesting Phenom II 955 so you can save some money. if you can spend 8.6k for a 965BE, why not pay 900 bucks extra to get a hexa core. Don't forget, with a 890GXE mobo, that will be a hell of a overclocker system and you can easily reach 3.2-3.4 GHz speed with very minor tweaking.



so.. should i need to increase my psu (my current plan is corsair CMPSU 550VX)
if i overclock it to 3.4 GHz ?


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2010)

Your PSU is more than enough to handle it. Overclocking the CPU does not increase the power requirement in a large extent. It is mainly Graphics card, HDD etc. So your current PSu will do just fine.


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Yes, Sam is right. Don't just buy a Custom HSF without verifying the standard of your default HSF. I am overclocking my Phenom II 955 up to 3.7 GHz with my default HSF without any over heat issue.
> 
> Now regarding gaming, Now 4 Cores are OK and a 785G mobo is also good choice. But when it comes to *"future proof"*, probably, this is not ok.
> The speed of hardware progress is so much and cannot be predicted completely . Now SATA3 and USB3 is in the horizon, probably the market will be flooded with these products in all of a certain in very short notice.
> ...


keeping usb3 and sata3 in mind 
this is a damn good rig
but what about psu?
i think vx550 will be appropriate here


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

and what about the thermal paste that has to be applied on the proccesor ??
i'm going for Cooler Master Hyper TX3 not the stock cooler..


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2010)

Listen giprabu, you are getting little restless and trying to buy everything in no time. As I mentioned, no need to go for a custom HSF now. 1st check the temperature level. With some extra degree Celsius, Your machine is not going to burst in flame. So have little patience. 
If you have any problem (I am sure you won't have), then only go for a Thermal paste or Custom CPU cooler.
You can spend the extra money, by buying some good 120mm fan to fit it in ur cabinet.


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Listen giprabu, you are getting little restless and trying to buy everything in no time. As I mentioned, no need to go for a custom HSF now. 1st check the temperature level. With some extra degree Celsius, Your machine is not going to burst in flame. So have little patience.
> If you have any problem (I am sure you won't have), then only go for a Thermal paste or Custom CPU cooler.
> You can spend the extra money, by buying some good 120mm fan to fit it in ur cabinet.



oh.. i thought it was a tradition to apply thermal paste on a new processor..
i saw several such videos on youtube... in many cases, the stock cooler itself came with pre-applied paste on its bottom..but while buying the cooler separately i was not sure whether it will come with the pre-applied paste..


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Buddy,
First try out the stock HSF and see how it works and if the noise levels are acceptable to you. If you don't like it, then you can always go for a aftermarket CPU cooler. 
Scythe Katana 3 @ Rs 1800 is better than CM Hyper TX3.

Now lets do a simple calculation.
955BE -7.7K is VFM compared to Core i5 @ 9.8K
955BE - 7.7K + Any after market cooler @ 1.5K = 9.2K and a new core i5 is available at 9.8K - 10K. Not VFM.

Since you are going for standalone graphics card i.e HD 5770, the AMD IGP advantage is not valid.
A good OCable mobo for Core i5 should cost you 7K ?

Just another POV.


----------



## giprabu (May 5, 2010)

yup..!!!!

i need to grow yet..
you guys have good foreseeing thoughts..


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Check this out.

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...6-1055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review.html


----------



## giprabu (May 6, 2010)

will there be performance increase if the hidden cores in 955BE are unlocked ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

giprabu said:


> will there be performance increase if the hidden cores in 955BE are unlocked ?



there isn't any hidden core in 955BE. if u talking about a X6 with 2 cores disabled, it'll take sometime before AMD releases such processors. for now X4 will have only 4 cores & 0 bonus. X3 is phased out.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 6, 2010)

Sam, did you check the link which i posted ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Sam, did you check the link which i posted ?



nope. ok checking now.


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Is my configuration sound like a gaming rig???..pls help..*

suggest me a sub 5k mobo.. i'm going for HD5850...
the board must have 2 pci slots free after installing the gfx card..
cause i may install a tv tuner, usb 3 cards later..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 8, 2010)

Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
MSI 785GM E53 @ 5.4k


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
> MSI 785GM E53 @ 5.4k




both will have only 1 pci slot left free if i install the 5850 monster..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 8, 2010)

5850 wont fit in TA785G3 HD.But It will surely fit in MSI 785G E53.Its not mATX so there is no 'M' after 785G
Have a look at this
*images.ppixel.be/3671853-8781.jpg

There is enough space to fit a monster card


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> 5850 wont fit in TA785G3 HD.But It will surely fit in MSI 785G E53.Its not mATX so there is no 'M' after 785G
> Have a look at this
> *images.ppixel.be/3671853-8781.jpg
> 
> There is enough space to fit a monster card



ya .. a fine board..
are you sure about its price ?? cause the the more similar 785g e65 costs between 4.5 to 5k....


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

giprabu said:


> both will have only 1 pci slot left free if i install the 5850 monster..



u'll need an ATX motherboard. look out for 870X based Biostar. or 880G based ECS. MSI/Gigabyte/gigabyte won't come cheap. Asrock i not sure, no ATX below 5k. Foxconn or Jetway, stay away from these.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

buddy,mobo is the base for your PC. Get a good reputed one


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> buddy,mobo is the base for your PC. Get a good reputed one



then i found these two boards under 6k .. 
*forums.ocworkbench.com/showthread.php?t=88304

is there any issue with it ?

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

and i need a decent steering wheel emulator too .. for casual racing...
budget : 3k...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

whats wrong with MSI 785G E53 ?


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> whats wrong with MSI 785G E53 ?



no problem.. absolutely fine....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

then why are you still searching, which proccy are you going for ?


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2010)

phenom x4 955BE...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

Check ur PM.


----------

